# Please please please



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Add a contact us tab [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There is already a TTOC tab which takes you here:

viewforum.php?f=1

The first link shown is a direct link to the TTOC website.

If you mean contact forum admin there's an email contact address sent out with every email notification and mentioned elsewhere too.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

If it's that clear John, why are we still getting emails like these:



> Hi there, I'm trying to join the TT Forum and it's turning into an absolute mare. No way of contacting them to tell them that their registration process does NOT work so have had to contact you guys in the hope that you can pass this detail on to their webmaster who incidentally is ALSO uncontactable. Soooooo frustrating!!!! I have created 3 accounts using 3 different email addresses and not received the registration email once. This means you can't log in. Worse still, their site tells you that in this situation to contact them. Guess what, you can't contact them until you log in. Arrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!


Please, add a simple link at the top for full contact details of how to get something resolved without the need for a forum account.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for clarifying what you mean. I've not had that message forwarded to me. Can you pass it on please and I'll help him out.

Can I just clarify how many such emails you get through to you as the last time I had one forwarded to me from the TTOC was in February I think.

We get about 20 registrations per day going through no problem and in the last month I've had about five enquiries to the contact email for people having a problem.

We're got links to the contact email posted in the following places:

Welcome message
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=119511

Site support (sticky just above your post)
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=779849

Rules
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=855841

... as well as every email sent out.

Now, you know adding a tab involves someone doing some code and they are going to ask how big a problem it is, so can you give me some idea the numbers of enquiries you get, say per month? Thanks - that should help.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, Just tested the Adddy, received & reply sent..
My only suggestion is that ttforum @ mail.com was an actual link *ttforum @ mail.com* 
as some may not realise the spaces are there & of course then it doesn't work.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hoggy said:


> Hi John, Just tested the Adddy, received & reply sent..
> My only suggestion is that ttforum @ mail.com was an actual link *ttforum @ mail.com*
> as some may not realise the spaces are there & of course then it doesn't work.
> Hoggy.


Ah, that's done deliberately. If you have a live link it will get harvested by spam bots and the address may become unusable due to being inundated by spam. The spaces prevent reading by robots - the same as if it was a graphic. Real people can read it though and type it in when sending.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, Fair enough, understandable.
Hoggy.


----------

